# Superworm substrate



## Robotponys (Jan 29, 2012)

I couldn't find anything on this, so I'm going to ask you guys. Can I use Eco-earth for bedding? Or reptibark maybe? I saw xhedxx (sorry about spelling) used cypress mulch but I have no idea where to get that in Chinatown, manhattan. I have petsmart and petco available. Any other cheap, LOW MOLD substrates? I may have to use oats, but they mold easily (should've seen my mealworms deli cup, it was all the shades of the rainbow! ) and are kind of annoying. One last thing, where can I get cheap Eco-earth? One block at petsmart or petco costs $5.49...that's why I don't really want to get it for my T's since its an excessive amount. Peco does have hermit crab pucks of it but I'm sure it's overpriced.. Thanks!


----------



## le-thomas (Jan 29, 2012)

The excessive amount problem really isn't as bad as you probably think. It's not all that much coco fiber, and extra shouldn't really be a problem. As for superworm substrate, I'm not sure. When I get them from Petsmart (I feel shameful buying stuff there ) they come with some sort of sawdust stuff which they seem to live pretty well on/in as long as I provide a little potato for moisture. Then again, at least 10 of the 50 are dead upon purchase many times. Good luck.


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jan 29, 2012)

Peat moss, check out your local gardening centers for coconut fiber, I've heard people say its seasonal but you'll get much much more for alot cheaper then at a pet store.


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you! I don't know of any gardening centers near me but I'll look out for one.  The thing is, I have one tarantula and the next ones will be slings in vials...Plus I'm ordering online since 25 are $3 but 100 are $4 with shipping so I have no idea what it will be in. I'll try to get some peat moss. Ah well, trial and error.


----------



## Bigboy (Jan 29, 2012)

heaps of egg crate, they bore holes through it.  No real substrate is needed and is just an invitation for phorid flies and mites.


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 29, 2012)

Good idea.  then I would just toss in unsweetened cereal, carrots, potatoes, and other stuff, oats, and seperate for breeding. Thanks! That seems to be the cheapest and easiest solution.


----------



## byrd720 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have always used old-fashioned oats.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 29, 2012)

A while back I bought 10 lbs of wheat bran online for $1 a pound. I use that as their bedding and food. I also throw in some fruits or veggies once a week or so.


----------



## billopelma (Jan 29, 2012)

I also use wheat bran (alternately known as table bran) for both superworms and mealworms with good result. If it stays fairly dry it doesn't mold. I get it free from a farm in my neighborhood, I think it costs them about $10 for 40 lbs. 


Bill


----------

